# How to get melted wax off of wall?



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Help! My psycho kitty knocked over my melted wax aroma pot and it splashed red wax all over my lemon wall. Any ideas for removing it so I can paint over the wall? Thanks.

Limey


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

You might want to try diaper wipes to get the grease off

When the kids were little and we were still in military housing someone used lipstick on the wall. I tried alsorts of things with no luck. Don't remember why I tried the wipe but was so amazed when it worked. They are good for removing the grease from your hands after getting a boost too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I might try an absorbant cloth then a warm iron held against it. I've done it with cloth but never a wall. Then seal before painting.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks. Any other suggestions?

Limey


----------



## Andrewhill (Jul 2, 2013)

Hexane. Any hydrocarbon solvent will clean wax. Just wash the wall with soapy water after the wax removal to clean the hexane residue off. 

Alternatives to hexane, benzene, toluene, maybe acetone methylene chloride or methylethylketone. 

Warm vegetable oil should work also. Basically any non polar solvent.


Use a paint scraper to scrape the bulk off first.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Hot iron and lightly damp newspaper.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Would "goo b gone" work on a wall? I have the same issue with red wax/yellow wall except I was the idiot that did it!


----------

